#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΕλΕΜ: Πρόσκληση για συμμετοχή στις εκλογές του ΤΕΕ

## Xάρης

Παραθέτω αυτούσια τη σχετική πρόσκληση της ΕλΕΜ για συμμετοχή στις προσεχείς εκλογές του ΤΕΕ:

Συνάδελφε,

Μέχρι τις 10 Οκτωβρίου πρέπει να συμπληρώσουμε τα ψηφοδέλτια της ΕλΕΜ για τις προσεχείς εκλογές. Οι υπόλοιπες, κυρίως μεγάλες, παρατάξεις _έχουν τη δύναμη των κομματικών και συνδικαλιστικών τους σχηματισμών καθώς και τη δύναμη της υπόσχεσης για διορισμούς, αναβαθμίσεις στο δημόσιο, εργασιών δημοσίων έργων_ κ.λπ. και βεβαίως και με _οικονομικά κίνητρα_.
*
Εμείς σας προτείνουμε μόνο μία θέση δίπλα μας στο όνειρο και στην προσπάθεια για
*
*ΤΕΕ των Μηχανικών ΟΧΙ των Μηχανισμών*
*Αυτοί τα έχουν "όλα"...* *Εμείς έχουμε εσάς**
Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στο ψηφοδέλτιο της Ανεξάρτητης Κίνησης Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών ΕλΕΜ*
_
Γιατί ποτέ κανείς δεν μας χάρισε τίποτα. Γιατί κανείς δεν κέρδισε τίποτα χωρίς προσπάθεια._
_Στήριξε το επάγγελμά σου. Ενίσχυσε την ΕλΕΜ Στις Εκλογές αυτές θα είμαστε μαζικά παρόντες_
*
Η Αποχή συντηρεί το κατεστημένο του ΤΕΕ.

*Πληροφορίες - Επικοινωνία:
τηλ.: 210.408.21.58,
fax: 210.408.21.57 
e-mail: tsera@tee.gr

----------

